# DIY bow press for less than $60!



## St croix archer (Mar 5, 2020)

Awesome work!!


----------



## Rodmor80 (May 18, 2021)

Well done. What part of AZ?


----------



## Jbxl20 (Feb 7, 2021)

nice 👍


----------



## NagasakiFireball (Sep 23, 2020)

Impressive, Wish i had the technical skill to make something like that


----------



## Elite_40_shooter (Oct 18, 2012)

Very awesome I’m a welder and I was thinking the same the other day man I’m going to build me a press aswell


----------



## nadornati (Oct 28, 2014)

Very nice job. 
Miller 211? Nice machine , I have one as well


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

St croix archer said:


> Awesome work!!


Thx


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

nadornati said:


> Very nice job.
> Miller 211? Nice machine , I have one as well


Yes 211, runs well. This is my first machine, it came highly recommended from some buddies.


Rodmor80 said:


> Well done. What part of AZ?


Tucson


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

NagasakiFireball said:


> Impressive, Wish i had the technical skill to make something like that


Welding is not that hard it just takes a little patience and some creativity. It is a lot of fun.


----------



## VTminer (Oct 26, 2016)

Awesome job!


----------



## dirk1999 (Jan 12, 2022)

Awesome!


----------



## Leviw96 (Nov 7, 2020)

Good build. I really should get to painting mine.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I greatly respect those who have the skillset and eye for building their own bow press. My skillset is different, so I bought a BTM press years ago and still like to read about folks crafting them at home. Well done!


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

Alaska at heart said:


> I greatly respect those who have the skillset and eye for building their own bow press. My skillset is different, so I bought a BTM press years ago and still like to read about folks crafting them at home. Well done!


Thanks appreciate that. It was a fun project.


----------



## bownarra123 (Dec 24, 2021)

That is a sweet press 
Hope you don't mind me copying it!


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Maize33 (12 mo ago)

Excellent craftsmanship. I’d buy one from you.


----------



## Mostermeyer (Dec 14, 2021)

Thats awesome. My boss just bought one for over $400 and he is going to kick himself when i show him this haha.


----------



## vincentn1818 (Nov 25, 2021)

Killer job! wish I had a welder


----------



## bownarra123 (Dec 24, 2021)

Just getting materials together to make one of these. Did you have any problems getting your smaller box section to fit inside the 2"? How square is the inside of the 2" you got?


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

bownarra123 said:


> That is a sweet press
> Hope you don't mind me copying it!


Nope that's why I posted it!


----------



## Forsythe (12 mo ago)

Likewise, I love the craftsmanship. So cool you could make this from raw materials. I bought a discontinued Feradyne Apple Edge press that I have been wanting to modify and I need some ideas. Maybe I’ll post a separate thread looking for ideas as to not high jack this thread.


----------



## Stoneface86 (Jan 21, 2021)

That’s a fantastic bow press you built. Thanks for sharing the plans


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

bownarra123 said:


> Just getting materials together to make one of these. Did you have any problems getting your smaller box section to fit inside the 2"? How square is the inside of the 2" you got?


2" tube 14 ga, and 1 3/4" 14 ga tube. Fits well with a little bit of play. To avoid scratches to the tube I put the soft side of Velcro on the inside of the 2" tube and it also takes up any play.


----------



## Stoneface86 (Jan 21, 2021)

ill try that. Thanks


----------



## TannaciousZ (Nov 24, 2007)

Found this at Home Depot, I imagine it would work to take up the slack between the two different diameters. Probably could find a shorter length for cheaper though.


----------



## Stoneface86 (Jan 21, 2021)

I have that industrial strength Velcro. Thanks


----------



## MeArrow (Oct 5, 2014)

anybody that's determined enough to make their own press is a good dude in my book until proven otherwise!


----------



## bownarra123 (Dec 24, 2021)

azturkeyhunter said:


> 2" tube 14 ga, and 1 3/4" 14 ga tube. Fits well with a little bit of play. To avoid scratches to the tube I put the soft side of Velcro on the inside of the 2" tube and it also takes up any play.


Thanks, some sort of shim was what I was thinking too.


----------



## cmwong (12 mo ago)

Awesome!


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

Awesome work, could you explain to me what I am looking at in the photo #11, where is appears the 5/8th all thread seems to going through a welded nut. My initial thought was I thought that was where you ended welding a plate and mounted the pillow bearing, but I am likely wrong.

I understand that the inner tube needs a nut welded for the all thread to crank out/in the tube, but that photo isn't that.


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

Rockwell said:


> Awesome work, could you explain to me what I am looking at in the photo #11, where is appears the 5/8th all thread seems to going through a welded nut. My initial thought was I thought that was where you ended welding a plate and mounted the pillow bearing, but I am likely wrong.
> 
> I understand that the inner tube needs a nut welded for the all thread to crank out/in the tube, but that photo isn't that.


Yes that was an early attempt to weld a bearing straight to a plate, but when I did that it got really hot and melted the seal. it was not very smooth when cranking. In that scenario you would need a collar on either side of the bearing to fix the rod to the inner rotating ring of the bearing. I wasn't happy with the rough action so I ordered a pillow bearing, cut off the old cap plate with the welded bearing put a larger plate to accommodate the pillow bearing which has a set screw therefore no need for lock collars.

I hope that makes sense.

You have a good eye. Most people don't notice. That photo was for how I was welding on the fingers.


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

azturkeyhunter said:


> Yes that was an early attempt to weld a bearing straight to a plate, but when I did that it got really hot and melted the seal. it was not very smooth when cranking. In that scenario you would need a collar on either side of the bearing to fix the rod to the inner rotating ring of the bearing. I wasn't happy with the rough action so I ordered a pillow bearing, cut off the old cap plate with the welded bearing put a larger plate to accommodate the pillow bearing which has a set screw therefore no need for lock collars.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.
> 
> You have a good eye. Most people don't notice. That photo was for how I was welding on the fingers.


Perfect and I sorta figured that was a work in progress moment when things didn't work out quite like you intended! But I've been wrong so many times that I just had to ask, the pillow bearing was a brilliant idea compared to a few other methods I've seen.

I'm going to source some parts and have my guy's in the shop weld one up for me, and thank you as you've done the hard part. For the tube to tube slop, I'm thinking welding a couple of fender washers on the smaller tube may work well provided they are thin enough and would be way more durable than velcro. Or maybe just a bead of weld down one or two sides then file to fit nicely.


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

Rockwell said:


> Perfect and I sorta figured that was a work in progress moment when things didn't work out quite like you intended! But I've been wrong so many times that I just had to ask, the pillow bearing was a brilliant idea compared to a few other methods I've seen.
> 
> I'm going to source some parts and have my guy's in the shop weld one up for me, and thank you as you've done the hard part. For the tube to tube slop, I'm thinking welding a couple of fender washers on the smaller tube may work well provided they are thin enough and would be way more durable than velcro. Or maybe just a bead of weld down one or two sides then file to fit nicely.


I put some soft sided Velcro on the inside of the larger tube. Takes the slope and helps center tube. Lastly it slides without scratching the paint


----------



## Stoneface86 (Jan 21, 2021)

That’ll work


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

Stoneface86 said:


> That’ll work


Ive seen a plastic sleeve cap of sorts that fits the end of the tube. It was some specialty part for another application. Seemed hard to locate though


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

azturkeyhunter said:


> Ive seen a plastic sleeve cap of sorts that fits the end of the tube. It was some specialty part for another application. Seemed hard to locate though


Plastic plug for square tubing may work.
2" Plug


----------



## Kade206 (11 mo ago)

Nice work. Might put one together one day.


----------



## Compound-Woodsman (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow, awesome job!! If I get the itch I might have use some of your ideas and make me one also!


----------



## BDRam16 (Jan 4, 2022)

That/s freaking awesome!


----------



## Gadestroyer1974 (Jan 6, 2022)

Have you installed a draw board on yours ? I was curious if you was going to make or add that


----------



## tj charby (Jan 26, 2011)

vincentn1818 said:


> Killer job! wish I had a welder


 Great job ! ! All you have to do now is make some different fingers to accommodate the wider limbs. I had to do a modification on my bow press when I bought a newer bow. I swear the bow companies changed their bows just so we have to buy different equipment.


----------



## Spooled85 (Jan 5, 2022)

Nice work!! I need to learn how to weld!


----------



## Kentar (Oct 31, 2020)

Truly awsome! One of, if not the best homemade presses I've seen! Excellent job. My welding skills are non-existent 😔 Enjoy.


----------



## jslove (Oct 10, 2021)

That’s rad. Welding is awesome. it’s all the steel grinding and cutting that sucks IMO. Aluminum is a dream in that regard, but probably for this project steel is the way. Will definitely have to revisit this and poach some of your ideas when I’m ready for another project. Cheers.


----------



## JDJ2810 (12 mo ago)

I just received my certi-flat fab table. Once i get it all put together I am defiantly bulling a bow press.


----------



## Tradboweric (Aug 28, 2020)

Great work!! Can’t beat making something yourself


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

Gadestroyer1974 said:


> Have you installed a draw board on yours ? I was curious if you was going to make or add that


No but I have considered it. Shouldn't be to hard to put one on the ends of the tubes that hold the fingers. When I decide I need one I will probably add one.


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

Spooled85 said:


> Nice work!! I need to learn how to weld!


I used to build everything with wood, now it's let's go to the steel yard. My favorite place next to Costco. Lol


----------



## Jklok (11 mo ago)

Awesome little build👍Been wanting to do one myself!


----------



## msplitt (10 mo ago)

azturkeyhunter said:


> Just finished my lastest creation. I got tired of having to take my bow to the shop to adjust peep, change strings, etc. Well hell, I can make one, so I did. Start to finish it took about 10 hr over three days. I could probably do it in half the time the second time around as I was learning/engineering as I went. Everything custom crafted except the pillow bearing with set screw. Welder, angle grinder and some ingenuity required. This will press my PSE, my wife's Bear and a vintage Bear compound as well. Press will accommodate 27"-50" ATA bows.
> Parts list if anyone is interested I can provide. Here are some photos of the process, I forgot one picture of the inner telescoping press arm it has a welded nut on the inside.
> 
> Parts list:
> ...


Wow that looks professional! Great Job!


----------



## Goosegrounder (11 mo ago)

Awesome


----------



## Black_Titan (Dec 27, 2021)

This looks like something I'd like to try. I have access to a Flux core welder. Those of you that weld, would that be strong enough to tackle this job? The only welding I've ever really done has been tacking something together. 

BT


----------



## Chase406 (Feb 19, 2021)

azturkeyhunter said:


> Just finished my lastest creation. I got tired of having to take my bow to the shop to adjust peep, change strings, etc. Well hell, I can make one, so I did. Start to finish it took about 10 hr over three days. I could probably do it in half the time the second time around as I was learning/engineering as I went. Everything custom crafted except the pillow bearing with set screw. Welder, angle grinder and some ingenuity required. This will press my PSE, my wife's Bear and a vintage Bear compound as well. Press will accommodate 27"-50" ATA bows.
> Parts list if anyone is interested I can provide. Here are some photos of the process, I forgot one picture of the inner telescoping press arm it has a welded nut on the inside.
> 
> Parts list:
> ...


This is so impressive


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

I sho


Black_Titan said:


> This looks like something I'd like to try. I have access to a Flux core welder. Those of you that weld, would that be strong enough to tackle this job? The only welding I've ever really done has been tacking something together.
> 
> BT


It should have no problem holding. Flux core definitely creates much more splatter. There will be a lot of finish work. It all depends on how skilled you are.


----------



## Skiatookbandman (Mar 20, 2006)

Has anyone come across a ship to your home source for nest-able tubing to build this project?


----------



## Black_Titan (Dec 27, 2021)

Skiatookbandman said:


> Has anyone come across a ship to your home source for nest-able tubing to build this project?


I found this place - 






Metals Depot® - Buy Metal Online! Steel, Aluminum, Stainless, Brass


Buy Metal Online at Metals Depot - America's Metal Superstore! Largest selection of Steel, Aluminum, Stainless and Brass at Wholesale Prices ... Delivered Anywhere!




www.metalsdepot.com





I know nothing about them. Just found them when I've been searching online for parts. 

There's also this place - 






Midwest Steel and Aluminum | Buy Metal Online | Online Metal Supplier







www.midweststeelsupply.com





I haven't used them but a buddy ordered some aluminum plate from them last year and got it fairly quick. 

BT


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

I sho


Black_Titan said:


> This looks like something I'd like to try. I have access to a Flux core welder. Those of you that weld, would that be strong enough to tackle this job? The only welding I've ever really done has been tacking something together.
> 
> BT


It should have no problem holding. Flux core definitely creates much more splatter. There will be a lot of finish work. It all depends on how skilled you are.


Black_Titan said:


> I found this place -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would just search your local area for a steel yard. Where you can go and find some remnants (the left over piece when others pay to get metal cut to a specific length, usually out of a 20 or 40 ft piece of steel). Just get 1 3/4 and 2" steel tube they will teloscope. It will save you a bundle. For example it was nearly $75 for the steel in 10ft lengths for this project when I got it quoted. In the remnants section it was 1.22$ a pound and they weigh it like fruit at the grocery store. So for some random sections of 2-in and one 1 3/4 steel it was about $22 for enough to build a bow press and I still had some left over. They'll probably charge you a fortune for shipping because steel is heavy. And bear in mind steel is a commodity so the price fluctuates from day to day. Just check out your local steel Yard you'll get the best deal by talking to the guys. And you won't have to haul large pieces home.


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Awesome job!!


----------



## Black_Titan (Dec 27, 2021)

azturkeyhunter said:


> I sho
> 
> It should have no problem holding. Flux core definitely creates much more splatter. There will be a lot of finish work. It all depends on how skilled you are.
> 
> I would just search your local area for a steel yard. Where you can go and find some remnants (the left over piece when others pay to get metal cut to a specific length, usually out of a 20 or 40 ft piece of steel). Just get 1 3/4 and 2" steel tube they will teloscope. It will save you a bundle. For example it was nearly $75 for the steel in 10ft lengths for this project when I got it quoted. In the remnants section it was 1.22$ a pound and they weigh it like fruit at the grocery store. So for some random sections of 2-in and one 1 3/4 steel it was about $22 for enough to build a bow press and I still had some left over. They'll probably charge you a fortune for shipping because steel is heavy. And bear in mind steel is a commodity so the price fluctuates from day to day. Just check out your local steel Yard you'll get the best deal by talking to the guys. And you won't have to haul large pieces home.


I just called my local yard and he said they're only charging 30 cents a pound right now for steel tubing and stuff but said the pickings are slim and it usually gets scarfed up as soon as it hits the ground. I'll have to take a ride out there and see what they got. 

BT


----------



## PDXVON (11 mo ago)

Nice work. Thanks for sharing


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

Black_Titan said:


> I just called my local yard and he said they're only charging 30 cents a pound right now for steel tubing and stuff but said the pickings are slim and it usually gets scarfed up as soon as it hits the ground. I'll have to take a ride out there and see what they got.
> 
> BT


That's the way to go, just got to hit it at the right time.


----------



## bungarts (Dec 15, 2021)

There was a guy over on AT that went by Toad400 that made bench models at a reasonable price. I want to say $175. I bought one a year and a half ago and couldn't be happier with it. He put all heavy duty equipment on it - rollers, a screw jack, etc. I couldn't wear this thing out if I tried and I have yet to find a bow it won't fit. You might take a look over there if interested. I used a portable for a while and found that I started to want to do more and more of the work and the portable was a pain. They're great for emergency field work, but nothing beats having your own bench model at home if you do any sort of your own stuff besides the occasional string replacement: peep sights, fixing serving, general maintenance, etc.


----------



## azturkeyhunter (Jan 11, 2022)

Mostermeyer said:


> Thats awesome. My boss just bought one for over $400 and he is going to kick himself when i show him this haha.


I couldn't justify the price tag. Lol


----------



## Babushka774 (10 mo ago)

This is awesome


----------



## watsonjay (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks I am copying your press too but with a minor tweak. For the side arms I am using 1.75 so i can weld the fingers on the 2” and slide them on yhe arms with set screws in case i want to move them in or out or make a different set for other bows


----------



## watsonjay (Jul 5, 2006)

With current pricing I ended up spending 100 on steel and parts. Still cheaper than 400.00. Thanks again.


----------

